# BWCA morels



## judy j (Nov 7, 2012)

shroomaster, there are morels in the BWCA. The true black morels and along the portage trails. If you go with any outfitter, ask them if the morels are done or not. They're surprisingly early and up there the week the morels are slowing down in souteastern MN. They are supposed to occur in the popples and ash. Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## shroomster (Mar 16, 2013)

Cool thanks Judy j . Hopefully we can have some fresh walleye and morels for dinner one or two nights


----------

